# In search of a 208v retractable cord reel



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can you just put cord caps on the ends? Or, if you don't want to modify the cord, can you just get one, and install your own SO cord and caps?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Can you just put cord caps on the ends? Or, if you don't want to modify the cord, can you just get one, and install your own SO cord and caps?


All I can find is ones rated 120v/1800 or 1850 watts, even those with #12 SO cord.

I think just changing the cord caps would violate that listing.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Hubbell has a few options that may work. You can order them with different NEMA configurations. Here is the link to the catalog page:

http://www.hubbell-wiring.com/htm/IndustrialReels.htm


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

You may need to change out the cord caps anyway to use twistlocks and/or to satisfy the health dept.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

About 4 months ago I was looking for that same thing, never did find anything.


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

Question - I'm thinking that 208 or 240Volt would cause induction on the reel. I know that we had 10/2 RX on a reel, hooked up to a 2p 30 and PVC heat box. The reel became very hot before we realized it - got a hot butt at lunch - LOL


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

muck said:


> Question - I'm thinking that 208 or 240Volt would cause induction on the reel. I know that we had 10/2 RX on a reel, hooked up to a 2p 30 and PVC heat box. The reel became very hot before we realized it - got a hot butt at lunch - LOL


You can get 480 volt retracter reels, but almost all reels say to pull the whole cord out to use it at full capacity.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Thayer said:


> Hubbell has a few options that may work. You can order them with different NEMA configurations. Here is the link to the catalog page:
> 
> http://www.hubbell-wiring.com/htm/IndustrialReels.htm


We have used many different hubbell cord reels...... they are not cheap tho... they are really expensive. There is one other company that makes them that we have used, but I am not at the office. They are not any cheaper, but have custom made reels in different lengths and voltages.


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> You can get 480 volt retracter reels, but almost all reels say to pull the whole cord out to use it at full capacity.


How often do you think that happens - Most workers would only pull as much as they need.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

muck said:


> How often do you think that happens - Most workers would only pull as much as they need.


The fact people may misuse something does not stop manufacturers from making it.:thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Buy the cheapest reel you can find, and put your own cord on it. I'm sure the electrical rating of the factory made reel is for the wiring only. WHat is the harm in spooling some 12-3 or 10-3 SO cord on it and putting caps on the ends?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Buy the cheapest reel you can find, and put your own cord on it. I'm sure the electrical rating of the factory made reel is for the wiring only. WHat is the harm in spooling some 12-3 or 10-3 SO cord on it and putting caps on the ends?


 
There has to be more to just a cord wrapped around a spool. The whole contraption plugs in, and the stationary part must take the power and apply to the rotating part. I can't replace that part with something rated 208V.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.conductix.us/productpage.cfm?Ids=325
thay make what ever you need even 3 phase


----------

